# New 2007 Altima 2.5 -- Knocking :(



## insaneses (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi!

I have searched around the forums a bit trying to find an answer, but didn't really see any answers.

I saw a link to this..
Knocking noise from engine (QR25)
http://www.jay-man.net/altima-info/tsb/doc-sums/Doc_Sum_018.pdf

But, that link is dead.

I've owned this car for only about two months, and it has 4500 miles on it. It seems like this started happening about a month ago.

I am using 93 octane fuel, but that hasn't helped a thing.

It just doesn't sound good for the engine. 


Does anyone have any idea what I can do about it? What might be the problem? Thanks!


----------

